# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Plan Hidrológico del Segura estará redactado antes de fin de año

## FEDE

El Plan Hidrológico del Segura estará redactado antes de fin de año                      
 Mar, 29/10/2013
Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura
La Junta de Gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) ha dado el visto bueno al calendario de elaboración del Plan Hidrológico de la cuenca, que será remitido previsiblemente al Consejo del Agua de la cuenca el próximo mes de diciembre, como paso previo a su envío al Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente para su tramitación final. 

 La Junta de Gobierno de la CHS ha analizado asimismo en su reunión los informes de la Comisaría de Aguas, que constatan la recuperación de los acuíferos gracias a las lluvias del pasado año hidrológico, así como la mejora la calidad de las aguas en todos los ríos de la cuenca, que alcanza niveles históricos por su casi nula contaminación. 

 La Junta de Gobierno de la CHS ha analizado en su reunión los informes de la Comisaría de Aguas. 
 Las importantes aportaciones pluviométricas registradas en la cuenca, que obligaron a ejecutar desembalses controlados el pasado mes de abril al rozarse la capacidad total de almacenamiento de los grandes embalses de cabecera, reflejan, a juicio de la Dirección Técnica de la CHS, la necesidad de mejorar las infraestructuras de regulación existentes para mejorar la seguridad y poder acumular mayores reservas, sobre todo en los tramos altos de los ríos Segura y Mundo, así como en el Guadalentín y sus afluentes. 

 Mejora de la seguridad en toda la cuenca 

 En cuanto a las principales actuaciones realizadas por parte de la Comisaría de Aguas en el presente ejercicio y de las que se ha dado cuenta a la Junta de Gobierno, destaca la ejecución de más de medio centenar de actuaciones para la reparación de cauces de ríos y ramblas en toda la cuenca, para garantizar la capacidad hidráulica ante nuevas precipitaciones tras las crecidas de la pasada primavera, que han supuesto una inversión total de cuatro millones de euros. Además, se han iniciado los trabajos de deslinde de la rambla de Biznaga, en Lorca, con una inversión de 300.000 euros, y ha concluido la elaboración de los mapas de inundación de la cuenca, siguiendo las directrices de la Unión Europea. 

 La Dirección Técnica de la CHS ha centrado sus esfuerzos en la mejora de la seguridad, con especial atención a la cuenca del Guadalentín, con el objetivo de prevenir nuevos episodios de inundaciones como el de la riada de San Wenceslao, el 28 de septiembre de 2012. En esa zona destaca el inicio de las obras de construcción de un centenar de diques en los cauces de la rambla Salada y el río Luchena, en la cabecera del pantano de Puentes, que supondrán una inversión de 1,2 millones de euros. 

 La CHS ha realizado mejoras en los embalses de cabecera de los río Segura y Mundo, donde ha invertido 3,7 millones de euros.  
 Estas obras se integran en el Plan General de Defensa del Alto Guadalentín, que incluye asimismo los estudios para la construcción de una red de nuevas presas. Los proyectos más adelantados son los de las presas de Nogalte, La Torrecilla y Béjar, cuyos estudios geotécnicos han sido ya adjudicados. Además, está a punto de finalizar la construcción de 11 grandes diques en la cabecera de la rambla de Nogalte, con una inversión total de 4,6 millones, cofinanciados con fondos Feder de la Unión Europea. 

 La CHS también ha realizado mejoras en los embalses de cabecera de los río Segura y Mundo, donde ha invertido 3,7 millones de euros para el mantenimiento y modernización de sus elementos de seguridad y órganos de desagüe, con el objetivo de mantener la operatividad de estas grandes presas. Además, la red del SAIH se ha ampliado mediante la sensorización de diez presas de laminación, siete en la Región de Murcia y el resto en la provincia de Albacete, lo que permitirá alcanzar a finales de este año un total de 130 puntos de control, 257 puntos de medición y más de 1.000 variables controladas telepáticamente. Esta actuación cuenta con un presupuesto de 1,2 millones de euros, cofinanciados por la Unión Europea. 

 La Junta de Gobierno de la CHS está integrada por los órganos directivos del organismo de cuenca, junto a representantes de las comunidades de regantes y usuarios de abastecimientos y aprovechamientos energéticos, así como del Gobierno central, y de la Región de Murcia, Comunidad Valenciana, Junta de Andalucía y Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha. http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/128971

----------

